# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مـــوال التوبة  ღ♥ღ موال شعبي

## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

موال التوبة 




يا طــالب السـعـــــادة فغــــــير رضــــــا الله 
إرجـــــع لــربــنــــا .. ده هو طــــريق النجاة

وأوعى الغرور يركبك وتقول بكره راح أتوب 
الدنـــيا يا ابني قصيرة وانــت مليـــان ذنوب





ويا عاصي لأمـــك وأبـــــــوك 
وهاجــــرهــــم وهمه بيحــبوك 

دي حياتك من غيرهم ضلــمــه 
وانـتـــه تايه وســـــط الدروب

إرجــــــع واترمـي فحضنــهم 
قبل ما المقدر يسبق المكتوب

الموووووت يا ابــني حـــــق
وانت امـــــته رااااح تتوووب




وياللي قـلـبك قاسي وحجـر صـــوان
على عيــــالك ومـــراتك دايما زهقـان

راجـــع نـفــسك واحسبـهـــا من تاني
ده العـمــــــر بيـجــري ويعدي فثواني

وانــــت مهــمــا روحـــــت ولا جيــت
عمــــــرك ما هتلاقي زي لمة البـيـــت

ده مفيــــش أحلى مــن حضن الضنى
هو الأمـــــــــــااان هو كــل الهــــنـــا




إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم 
ولم تستطع أن تنـظـــر خلفك لأن ماضـــيك مؤلم 
فانـظــــــر إلى الأعلى تـــجـــد ربـــــك تـجـــاهك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*جميل فعلا اخى الكريم*

*دعوه للتطهر والرجوع للحق*
*واجمل مافيها البساطه والمباشره*

*اول مره أقرأ لحضرتك موال..ياريت متكونش الأخيره*

*تحياتى وتقديرى*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
كلمات بسيطة ولكنها معبرة عن صدق دعوة للتوبة .. :y: 
دعوة للأتجاه لله عزوجل.. دعوة للربط الأسرى مع الأب والأم والزوجة والأولاد.. أد ايه دعوتك جميلة وموالك شعبى وبسيط جدا...
تسلم ايدك ... :good: ..تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى الدائم..

----------


## فنان فقير

> موال التوبة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا طــالب السـعـــــادة فغــــــير رضــــــا الله 
> إرجـــــع لــربــنــــا .. ده هو طــــريق النجاة
> 
> وأوعى الغرور يركبك وتقول بكره راح أتوب 
> ...


الشاعر الجميل / ايمن خطاب

تسلم ايدك يا فنان على الواعظ الجميله دى
دمت بكل خير وحب
تقبل مرورى
فنان فقير

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *جميل فعلا اخى الكريم*
> 
> *دعوه للتطهر والرجوع للحق*
> *واجمل مافيها البساطه والمباشره*
> 
> *اول مره أقرأ لحضرتك موال..ياريت متكونش الأخيره*
> 
> *تحياتى وتقديرى*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان



سلمت يداك على المشاركة .. ولقد كنت فقط أعبر عن ما يجيش بصدري .. وأعلنها دعوة للتوبة والتطهر والعودة إلى الله .. ومن ثم الرجوع إلى أحضان الأب والأم وبرهما .. وأخيراً هي دعوة للتواصل الأسري مع الزوجة والأبناء من خلال التجمع والحميمية والتي هي أفضل من قضاء الوقت خارج المنزل .. فأتمنى من الله أن تكون كلماتي دائماً عند حسن ظنكم .. تحياتي العطرية ...


لا تـشـكو للنـاس جرحاً أنـت صاحـبُـه 
لا يــــألـم الـجـــــرح إلا مـن بـه ألــــم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> كلمات بسيطة ولكنها معبرة عن صدق دعوة للتوبة ..
> دعوة للأتجاه لله عزوجل.. دعوة للربط الأسرى مع الأب والأم والزوجة والأولاد.. أد ايه دعوتك جميلة وموالك شعبى وبسيط جدا...
> تسلم ايدك .....تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى الدائم..



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما



ربما تكون كلمتي بسيطة وقليلة نوعاً ما كنص مكتوب .. ولكن بها أكثر من حكمة ونصيحة وهذا ما بنيت عليه الموال .. وأردت أن يكون باللهجة العامية ليصل إلى قلوب العامة مباشرة .. فما أجمل لمة البيت .. وما أرقى التواصل مع الأبوين .. وما أنقى الرجوع إلى الله .. والتوبة والندم على ما فات .. والله عز وجل غافر للذنب .. رحمن رحيم .. يقبل التوبة .. ويبدل السيئات حسنات .. فلما لا نعود .. ولماذا نصر على المعصية .. وها هي الدعوة وأبواب السماء تفتح زراعيها لكل تائب وعائد .. فاللهم تقبل توبتنا وأحسن خاتمتنا .. وارزقنا بر والدينا وأرزق آبنائنا برنا .. آآآآآمين .. تحياتي العطرية ...


الانـسـان دون إيـمـان وعمل 
وحـش فـي قـطـيـع لا يـرحـم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد طلعت

الغالى  

            كلام جميل لو عمل به أى انسان عاش حياته بأمان .. وكان فى آخرته منصان

                                            أشكر لك هذا الكلام الرائع بحق ..

                                                        صادق تحياتى :Bye:

----------


## صفحات العمر

العفويه والبساطه والتدفق الشعورى 
اجمل ما يميز قلمك اخى الحبيب / أيمن خطاب
أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقنى وإياك توبة تُرضى الله 
ويرضى بها عنا 
وأن يحفظك من كل سوء 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## noogy

راااااااااااااااائع
كلمات جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا وبها اكثر من معنى 
وكلها دعوات صادقة وسامية 
بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك :M (11):  :M (11):  :M (11):  :M (37):

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الشاعر الجميل / ايمن خطاب
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا فنان على الواعظ الجميله دى
> دمت بكل خير وحب
> تقبل مرورى
> فنان فقير





*



الشاعر القدير .. فنان فقير 



أحياناً كثيرة تداهمنا لحظات نود فيها أن نختلي بأنفسنا لنحاسبها .. ونضع لها حداً فيما تفعله من أخطاء .. وعندها قد يصيبنا الإحباط من كثرة الذنوب .. ومع وسوسة الشيطان .. نقول لأنفسنا كيف أعود وأنا ممتليء بالذنوب .. كيف أقف بين يدي الله وأنا أعصيه .. ولكن ما لا يعلمه الكثيرون أن باب التوبة مفتوح إلى آخر نفس في عمر الإنسان .. والله عز وجل يقبل التوبة من عباده .. ويعفوا عنهم .. ويهديهم .. ويصلح بالهم .. لذا فالنص بعالية ما هو إلا تذكرة .. وذكر فإن الذكر تنفع المؤمنين .. تحياتي العطرية ...


لا تظلمن إذا ما كنـــت مقتدراً 
فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلى الندم 
تنام عينك والمظلــــــوم منتبه 
يدعو عليــك وعين الله لم تنم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الغالى  
> 
>             كلام جميل لو عمل به أى انسان عاش حياته بأمان .. وكان فى آخرته منصان
> 
>                                             أشكر لك هذا الكلام الرائع بحق ..
> 
>                                                         صادق تحياتى


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد طلعت



تمر بنا الحياة والأحزان .. فنمتزج بها وكأننا جزء منها وهي جزء منا .. ونشعر بإن دموعنا تنزف داخل قلوبنا .. ولا نجد سوى الرجوع إلى الله لكي نحيا من جديد في آمان وسلام .. ونستطيع أن نتخطى العثرات بالإيمان والصبر .. تحياتي العطرية . 


مابين القوافي ونبضي اللي راح 
تضيق المسافة في قلب الـــبراح
وصوت الكـــلام بيصرخ نــــواح
ويعلن بدايــــة طريـــــق الألـــــم
يعيش قلبي مكســـور الجـنــــاح
ويمــوت وزادة بالدنيا الـجــراح
وعمره ما شاف غير الكـفــــاح
ولا حد يحس بيه وكأنــه عــــدم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> العفويه والبساطه والتدفق الشعورى 
> اجمل ما يميز قلمك اخى الحبيب / أيمن خطاب
> أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقنى وإياك توبة تُرضى الله 
> ويرضى بها عنا 
> وأن يحفظك من كل سوء 
> محبتى واحترامى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد سعيد





شهادتك أعتز بها جداً وأعتبرها وسام على صدري

من شاعر قدير مثلكم أخي الكريم .. تحياتي العطرية



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> راااااااااااااااائع
> كلمات جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا وبها اكثر من معنى 
> وكلها دعوات صادقة وسامية 
> بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوجي




لو كانت كلماتي تحمل نوعاً من السمو والرقي

فذلك يرجع لتواجدكم في متصفحي المتواضع

لمرورك العاطر شكري وتقديري

تحياتي العطرية







السعــــادة حلم والدنيــــا أماني 
والدموع ترافق العين الحزينة
كلما حاولــــت أغير في زماني 
هبت الأمـــواج لتلعب بالسفينة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> العفويه والبساطه والتدفق الشعورى 
> اجمل ما يميز قلمك اخى الحبيب / أيمن خطاب
> أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقنى وإياك توبة تُرضى الله 
> ويرضى بها عنا 
> وأن يحفظك من كل سوء 
> محبتى واحترامى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. صفحات العمر 






كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ahmedkhald

*كلام جميل ذى السكر*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كلام جميل كلام معقول مأدرش اقول حاجه عنه 

الكلام بسيط اوي وحلو اوى 

وتسلم ايدك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *كلام جميل ذى السكر*





*



الأخ الفاضل .. أحمد 



أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشع وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية .


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كلام جميل كلام معقول مأدرش اقول حاجه عنه 
> 
> الكلام بسيط اوي وحلو اوى 
> 
> وتسلم ايدك


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 


لمرورك العطر شكري وتقديري 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## شهاب الوحش

[IMG]she[/IMG]يا ريت الناس تعمل بالكلام الحلو ده 
                                    اشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## ابراهيم اشافعى

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [IMG]she[/IMG]يا ريت الناس تعمل بالكلام الحلو ده 
>                                     اشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع


*



القلم المتألق  ..  شهاب الوحش



شرف لي أن تنال كلماتي المتواضعه إعجابك 

وأن تكون أول مشاركة لك في موضوع لي

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااا


*



القلم المتألق  .. ابراهيم اشافعى



أنا من أشكرك على تعطيرك لمتصفحي المتواضع 

تحياتي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اسلام الجوكر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر مع تحيت الجوكر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر مع تحيت الجوكر



*



القلم المتألق  .. الجوكر 



كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك الكريم 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الشاعر 
المتدفق المشاعر
ايمن خطاب
دعوتك خرجت من قلبك ببساطة وتلقائية فدخلت قلوبنا بنفس البساطة والتلقائية
أشكرك على دعوتك النبيلة ويارب تجد لها الصدى الذى يناسبها


فراشة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الشاعر 
> المتدفق المشاعر
> ايمن خطاب
> دعوتك خرجت من قلبك ببساطة وتلقائية فدخلت قلوبنا بنفس البساطة والتلقائية
> أشكرك على دعوتك النبيلة ويارب تجد لها الصدى الذى يناسبها
> 
> 
> فراشة


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. فراشة 



وكما خرجت مشاعري بتلقائية كانت مشاركتك تلقائية 

تحمل روح الود والأخوة والتواصل البنّاء الدافع للأمـــام

كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك الكريم ، مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ريرى على

راااااااااااااااائع
كلمات جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا وبها اكثر من معنى 
وكلها دعوات صادقة وسامية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 ريرى على

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> راااااااااااااااائع
> كلمات جميلة جدا وبسيطة جدا وبها اكثر من معنى 
> وكلها دعوات صادقة وسامية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 ريرى على


*



القلم المتألق  .. ريرى على



الصدق والشفافيه ما هي إلا ترجمه لقيم ناديت بها

من خلال هذا الموال البسيط الشعبي الأصيل

شكراً لتواجدك الكريم .. تحياتي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

أيبلغ  الخواء الفكري مبلغ أن  تُنقل مشاركة  قديمة في مشاركة جديدة  تحت  سمع و بصر مشرفي هذه القاعة الغرّاء.
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...41#post1232941

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أيبلغ الخواء الفكري مبلغ أن تُنقل مشاركة قديمة في مشاركة جديدة تحت سمع و بصر مشرفي هذه القاعة الغرّاء.
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...41#post1232941


 يا نهار أبيض 
ما هذا الخواء 
إزاى الكلام ده حصل يا خونا 
وراحت فين الكرابيج العهدة اللى مسلمهلكم بنفسى 
منظرنا إية الأن قدام الاستاذ هانى 
الذى يحمل على عاتقة مهام جسام وعبء كؤد
فقد بات شغله الشاغل الان البحث والتنقيب فى مشاركات ايمن خطاب
وإظهار كوادر الفساد فى قاعتنا الغراء
نداء عاجل الى زملائى المشرفين 
من فضلكم مين اللى عمل العملة دى ولية ؟
يا ريت توضيح مفصل 
حتى نتمكن وبسرعة 
من إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذة  :good:

----------


## وجدى محمود

[frame="1 80"]يللى انت بتقول
انا مغرم بنور الزين
يللى انت بتقول
 انا مغرم بحب الزين
تعالى عندى هنا 
ياسيد العاشقين
الحب مش بالكلام
الحب له فرعين
يعنى انت صليت
او زكيت على المساكين
وصومت رمضان
وجوارحك كانم نايمين
وفطمت قلبك
ولا كنتــش من الحاسدين
ورضيت بريدك
ولا كنتـش من الطامعين
وصونت نفسك
من الغيبه فى ناس غافلين
ان كنت يعنى كده
يبقى هويت الزين
ومدام طوعت النبى
يبقى النبى حبك
اللى يطاوع النبى
عمره مايبقى حزين

دعوة جميله وفكرة اجمل
تسلم ايمووووووووووون[/frame]

----------


## وجدى محمود

لو جينا على المواويل
يبقى مش حنخلص
انت ناسى اننا عايشين فى موال
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hano Egyptiano
> 					
> 
> أيبلغ  الخواء الفكري مبلغ أن  تُنقل مشاركة  قديمة في مشاركة جديدة  تحت  سمع و بصر مشرفي هذه القاعة الغرّاء.
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...41#post1232941
> 
> 
>  يا نهار أبيض 
> ما هذا الخواء 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. صفحات العمر 





على رأي المذيع مدحت شلبي  

يا نهار ابيض يا نهار ابيض 

الله   الله    الله  

هداف يا ابني بدرجة قدير جدا 

ايه الجمال ده ايه الحلاوة دي 



بس سيبك أنت يا أ. محمد سعــــيد 

حلوة أوي كوادر الفساد دي 

وربنا عجبتني موووووووووووت 

بس انسى فكرة انقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه 

الموضوع خرج من ايدينا خـــلاص 

معلش بقى .. خيرها في غيرها



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="1 80"]يللى انت بتقول
> انا مغرم بنور الزين
> يللى انت بتقول
>  انا مغرم بحب الزين
> تعالى عندى هنا 
> ياسيد العاشقين
> الحب مش بالكلام
> الحب له فرعين
> يعنى انت صليت
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. وجدى محمود







			
				دعوة جميله وفكرة اجمل
تسلم ايمووووووووووون
			
		



الله يسلمك يا حبيب قلبي يا أ. محمود 

بس بلاش والنبي تقولي يا أيموووون

لحسن يتقال علينا من كــــوادر الفساد 

وبنفسد الذوق العام وكمان بندلع بعض 

قولي يا (جمـــيل) أصلي بحب الكلمه  



منور الموضوع .. وتسلم على الموال 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك الحلو ده 

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لو جينا على المواويل
> يبقى مش حنخلص
> انت ناسى اننا عايشين فى موال
> ههههههههههههههههه


*



الأخ الفاضل .. وجدي محمود 


وإحنا ورانا إيه يا أستاذ مجدي يا حبيب قلبي

ما تقول كل المواوويل اللي عندك يلااااااااااا

عاوزين نستمتع بكلامك ومواوويلك الجميله ، 

منتظرين الموال الجديد على أحر من الجمر 

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hima50

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرررررررررررررر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



القلم المتألق  ..  هيما 



شكراً اهتمامك ووضعك أول مشاركة لك بالمنتدى

في موالي الشعبي المتواضع 

تحياتي العطرية

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## 1yaser

a;nyhfjfkugvi,ydfytymdji,frikluj;'ji;ptgubmbhkjtyk  lyttsgvm,jh;ik['o

----------


## 1yaser

>شكرا علي الموال

----------

